# Last version of my 54 L



## Thibault (Dec 2, 2004)

Hy everybody , 
here is the last version of my 54 L. I've starded this new aquascape about a year ago.

This is the initial set up of the hardscape :
The original idea was to creat a river bed and a little bridge. The plastic bottle in the left corner was to hide my CO2 reactor.










I wanted something very natural, that's why I haded a lot of branches to creat a root system and hoak tree leaves in the "river bed":




























The shrimps realy enjoyed the leaves... as well as the branches that they 've eaten almost entierly after a year










First I've planted the tank using only green plants :









The riccia is not attached with a string but just held by the moss :









I've finally added a red touch with ludwidgia














































This was my aquarium after two months. Since then I've had to change some plants (the hygrophilia difformis was too big).

I hope you'll enjoy  ! Next step : some green under my bridge...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow. I think this is really beautiful. I love the use of the leaves and the pop of the Ludwigia. The depth is great too!


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

I really like your tank i like how you have the roots coming out from the rocks this is a great idea i might have to try this out one day.


----------



## Thibault (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks everybody for the comments !

Like I said I wasn't happy with the big leaves of the hygrophilia so I've replaced it by some hemiantus. I've added density to the red spot on the left corner with some rotala. I've also added some crypto on the right side and HC on the foreground. Finally I 've covered the bed of the "river" with moss so it looked more natural.

Here is the result :



















I've also introduced a group of rasoboras brigittae to add life in the tank :



















Next step (and work in progress) : white sand and pogostemon .


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

i love the way it is currently. i don't think you need to change a thing, but with the way you are going I am sure you will just keep on improving with every change.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

The tank looks fantastic, great job!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Well done, I like te star grass bush.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love it. The stargrass really sets off the tank. I love the 1st px in post #4. The 2nd one seems to hide your background plants. 

Great tank! 

BTW how did you get your ludwigia SO RED!!!


----------



## Thibault (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks everybody for your comments  !

I don't do anything "special" to keep my ludwigia red. I try to keep the NO3 around 5 PPM and the PO4 around 0.5. Maybe it 's one of the reasons. Actually, I'm not sur of the exact variety of this ludwigia, do you think it could be Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' ?

I've had recently a problem of surface film. I've solved with a very easy DIY trick that I would like to share with you. Here is the link to the French website "aquasquale" where I've found the advice : http://www.aquasquale.com/V3/modules/icontent/index.php?page=59 . It costs almost nothing and I've done it in five minutes ! The article is in french but the pictures are easy enough to undersand. If you need it, I can help with translation.

Now my surface is very clear, and my water to. the plants are also in a mutch beter shape. It proved to me how oxygnenation is important in planted tanks.

Here is a picture of my "surface skimmer" :










Here are some pictures of my "new" tank surface  :


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your plants are gorgeous! Please, a front shot of your tank! 

BTW I have that ludwigia too, I also think it might be rubin. The color is darker than the repens and the leaves don't curl.


----------



## Sparg93 (Mar 31, 2008)

great rock work


----------

